# فيلا مودرن من تصميمي



## architect111 (18 يناير 2013)

فيلا من تصميمي ارجو ابداء االراي


----------



## ramy rashed (13 فبراير 2013)

حلوة


----------



## asma13 (14 فبراير 2013)

مليحة روعة 
مشكوور ننتظر جديدك


----------



## karim youb (14 فبراير 2013)

asma13 قال:


> مليحة روعة
> مشكوور ننتظر جديدك
> تصميم رائع


----------



## architect111 (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ameed ade (16 فبراير 2013)

حلوووووووووووووة كتير


----------



## architect111 (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرا ع المرور


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## radwa alaa eldin (12 يونيو 2013)

ما شاء الله 
روووعه


----------



## MoOoD_Mahmoud (14 يونيو 2013)

رائعه أخى
فعلا حلوه و أعجبتنى


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور جدا و الله يوفقك


----------



## MOTAZ73 (23 يونيو 2013)

فنان


----------



## iraqivisionary (27 يونيو 2013)

جميل,هل توجد مخططات(plans) ؟


----------



## alilou_28 (30 يونيو 2013)

الله يبارك


----------



## مهممهم (15 يوليو 2013)

سم الله ما شاءالله 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## مهممهم (15 يوليو 2013)

بسم الله ما شاءالله 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## royal sword (15 يوليو 2013)

رائعة ماشاء الله


----------



## gigo 2009 (17 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 1991-eng-shaima (18 يوليو 2013)

حلووووووووووووة


----------



## engwah (21 يوليو 2013)

روعة 
مممكن ال plane 
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فيصل_الجهني (22 يوليو 2013)

:7:شكرا


----------



## النادر711 (26 يوليو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2013)

تصمميم مميز...ويسهل تشكيله لأشكال أخره
اللون البني الغامق أعتقد أنه أفقد المبني جماله....حاول مع لون يمشي مع الأصفر....زي الكناري الداكن...أو البرتقالي الداكن


----------



## ماجد العواجي (5 أغسطس 2013)

للامام


----------



## saidgc (12 أغسطس 2013)

ممتازة


----------



## nole_04 (13 أغسطس 2013)

روووووووووععة بأي برنامج صممتها ؟؟؟


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (13 أغسطس 2013)

جميلة جدا بس فين المسقط


----------



## احمد فريد (23 أغسطس 2013)

جميله ومبهرة والاضاءة رائعة 
بأى برنامج هذه ؟


----------



## م جمال بسارة (24 أغسطس 2013)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله رعب والله


----------



## architect111 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رعب!!!!


----------



## M ELKADY (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جميلة تسلم ايدك


----------



## غفران عبدالله (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشاءالله جميلة جدا .. واصل والى الامام .. لدي استفسار ماهو البرنامج المستخدم ؟ الريفيت ؟


----------



## architect111 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الثري دي ماكس


----------



## الافريق (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ما شاء الله / ربنا يوفقك


----------



## سليم الحاج (27 أكتوبر 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## Basim Bani (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ممتااااااااااااز


----------



## Saleh Sulaiman (30 أكتوبر 2013)

فين الصور؟


----------



## civilengahmedhassa (6 ديسمبر 2013)

رائعه


----------



## civilengahmedhassa (6 ديسمبر 2013)

architect111 قال:


> فيلا من تصميمي ارجو ابداء االراي



شكرا


----------

